# How to get rid of pop eye?



## shagadelic99tt (Feb 17, 2008)

i have a french angel which recently got the pop eye, what is the quickest and most successful treatment to for this?


----------



## aurawolf (Feb 20, 2008)

The real questions is what caused it, I have a coral beauty angel that when I fist got it had popeye but within about a week it went away on it's own, I was sure it had received it from rubbing on the net and no it is fine the fish can see fine out of it and doesn't give the fish any problem. If it is fungal you will probably need to get medicine for him if it is just from an injury time seems to work the best.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

We are going to need to see a picture. Pop eye is not generally seen in marine aquariums.

I suspect your fish sustained the injury in shipment. It is also possible that you are seeing a reaction to pH, alkalinity, or calcium levels dropping to unacceptable low levels. Large angelfish are very sensitive to pH swings.

For the record, the French Angel grows extremely large and is only suitable for the largest home aquariums. You will want to provide it with a minimum of 220 gallons space for proper growth and development, and have a powerful skimmer in place to keep Nitrates under 40ppm long term, preferably under 20ppm. 

Unfortunately, this fish is often sold to hobbyists with aquariums as small as 55 gallons. It is an easy sale due to the close proximity of collection, inexpensive shipping, and resulting low price. These fish are very hardy if purchased as juveniles and given a large aquarium VERY early in their development.


----------



## shagadelic99tt (Feb 17, 2008)

i have a juvi french angel which i caught myself. i transported it for about 4 hrs. my lps told me that it is stress and only time can cure this problem. as for the space i am in the process of setting up a 400 gal tank. here are sum pics...


----------

